# Прошу дать совет при выборе инструмента для обучения



## 2074max (9 Апр 2017)

Добрый вечер,
планирую приобрести кнопочный аккордеон Weltmeister B-grif (ниже приведена ссылка на видео) для обучения мальчика 9 лет. Прошу  дать мне совет: будет ли удобна ребенку для обучения правая клавиатура, размеры кнопок, расстояния между кнопками, глубина  и сила нажатия кнопок. Ссылка на видео: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DQxD/D43ejCxCi


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Апр 2017)

Не советую. Мензура другая, и звук не русский.
Купите ему лучше баян огонёк. На авито можно взять хороший после профилактики и не дорого.С уважением


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Апр 2017)

тут их валом 
https://www.avito.ru/rossiya/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeony_garmoni_bayany?q=%
D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BA


----------

